

Where can I find Actor-based solutions to common concurrency problems? - megaman821

I was looking to compare threaded solutions using locks of common concurrency problems like dining philosophers and sleeping barber to actor based solutions in a language like Erlang.
======
gtani
Don't know if this answers question, but there's lots of erlang vs. scala
analyses, many of them address: number process/threads you can spawn, message
size, async vs. synch, ..

<http://www.vijaykandy.com/archives/59>

[http://blog.ribomation.com/2009/08/06/generating-prime-
numbe...](http://blog.ribomation.com/2009/08/06/generating-prime-numbers-with-
erlang-and-java/)

<http://weblog.hypotheticalabs.com/?p=452>

<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Dining_philosophers>

------
mikhailfranco
Sleeping Barber discussion here:

[http://bestinclass.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/scala-vs-
clojure...](http://bestinclass.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/scala-vs-clojure-
round-2-concurrency/)

The spec is a bit vague, but quick 'n' dirty Erlang code here:

<http://snipt.org/ngni>

------
mikhailfranco
Santa Claus in Erlang from ROK:

<http://www.cs.otago.ac.nz/staffpriv/ok/santa/index.htm>

